# larimore dam



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

fishin is startin to pick up ther
i went out there this weekend cot some perch and a couple of northerns


----------



## F106A (Jul 12, 2006)

Been hot the past two weekends anyway. My daughter and her four friends hooked about 10 each perch and bluegill over the 4th and my four kids and I took 22 perch (6-7 inch), 5 bluegill, and 2 walleye (1 12" and 1 14") last weekend over about a 3-hour period.

Mark


----------

